# New 1/18 Season @ R/C Madness



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi All,
September 1 we begin racing 1/18 Indoor Off Road again at R/C Madness in Enfield, CT. It is sure to be as fun as always.
Classes for Friday night club races are as follows
1/18 2wd Open
1/18 4wd Open
1/18 Buggy Open
1/18 Mini Monster Open
And 
1/10 Truck Open (foam tires only)

If we get 40 or more enteries on the opening night Chris has siad he will treat everyone to pizza.

Club races are an 8 week points series with raffle tickets being given out on the 9th week based on the number of points you have. We then do drawings for some WICKED cool prizes like entire car kits, motors, batteries, radios and more. In addition, we have a giant pizza party every 9th week too.

Again, we will have the 1/18 Nats on March 30, 31 and April 1.

Hope to see you there and email me with any questions....

Dean


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

FREE Pizza!!! I will be there it will be worth the 9 hour drive.

I got to see the 1/18th nats on TV looked like fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Minit76 (May 16, 2004)

Any pictures of the track? What size is the track for that matter?


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey Bud,
Glad you got to see it on Inside R/C. I was the lead interview!!! We have the 1/18 Nats again on March 30, 31 & April 1. I hope you can make it. We get more and more people every year and a legend like you might just push the event over the top!!! 

Do you ever talk to Russ Upton anymore? 

Pics of our place & such are at www.rcmadness.com


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No have not talked to him. Maybe some day I can get apperance $$ to show up and run at races  There was a rumor going around that I was going to be at a big veladrome race in Indy, wonder if more showed up??

Will keep it in mind.


----------

